

Why the NSA Called Me After Midnight and Requested My Source Code - donbox
https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/why-the-nsa-called-me-after-midnight-and-requested-my-source-code-f7076c59ab3d
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;datadriveninvestor&#x2F;why-the-nsa-called-me-after-midnight-and-requested-my-source-code-f7076c59ab3d
======
miles
Previous discussion 8 months ago with 133 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18293940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18293940)

------
HackingWizard
Clickable link: [https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/why-the-nsa-called-
me-...](https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/why-the-nsa-called-me-after-
midnight-and-requested-my-source-code-f7076c59ab3d)

------
thomasjudge
This, maybe? [https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/why-the-nsa-called-
me-...](https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/why-the-nsa-called-me-after-
midnight-and-requested-my-source-code-f7076c59ab3d)

------
human
Why?

------
dredmorbius
Missing link.

